# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  #4892 69eyes-2, Αγ.Κων/νος

## 69eyes

Ζητούνται bb, 3 ifs διαθέσιμα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργεί 1 link me Aimos (#9798 )

----------

